# A little help with updating my DEEP antennae setup?



## John Womack (Sep 22, 2017)

Dear antennae people:

I have decided to upgrade my old antennae system after Hurricane Irma. I took down my installation beforehand, so no damage from the Hurricane&#8230;.

My prior setup included:

1. Channel Master, Masterpiece 100 Ant.

2. 50 foot telescoping ant. Pole. w/ 9 guy wires.

3. *Antennae Craft, Permacolor VHF/UHF/FM (pre) Amplifier, Model No. 10G212, 30db max, 20db min, (it has a variable gain control at the power injection site, very convenient)

4. Motorola, Broadband Drop Amp Model No. BDA-S4, (a 4 Output distribution amp with about +7db)

5. RCA Programmable Outdoor Antenna Rotator with Remote (VH226F) (apparently this has no brake, the wind occasionally blows it around)

Other configuration details:

The business part of the two piece pre-amp was mounted within two feet of the antennae directly on the pole. Then the coax traveled approx. 60 feet down the pole and to the distribution amp mounted under the porch and inside a somewhat weatherproof box. The pre-amp power injector was also in the box. From there I had three TVs hooked up inside the house at distances of approx., 65 feet, 40 feet and 35 feet.

Installed 4 years ago and used for approx.. two years with fair success. Never picked up the 100 mile stations that Masterpiece 100 claims, but I figured my limited knowledge and budget handicapped me. At some point decided to go back to cable, because I was not getting my football games anymore.

* Also, at some point I found that the pre-amp was no longer working properly, it was not affected by the variable controller so I abandoned the Ant. altogether until I could re-address my setup, etc. when my budget allowed. So now it is down, maybe I can get those DEEP channels with the correct setup.

Any help would be appreciated.

BTW, here is my station proximity from TVFOOL.COM:

*TV Fool*

DanFortPierceFL

PS;

Oh yeah, I am also considering putting a CB antennae on the very tippy top of the pole for my old truck CB.(A very expensive 10 meter 100 Watt radio that got very little use.) I know it will definitely interfere with TV reception when I key the mike, but I don't care. I was wondering if anyone thought it might hamper TV reception, even when the CB is powered down?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What is the condition of your equipment if it is only 4 years old it may still be good.? I tried your TV Fool at 20 feet it didn't look like you need a 50 ft. mast. You also don't need a rotor your 2 primary broadcast locations are opposite each other so one location will probably get all your networks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You'll need alot taller than 50 feet to get stations 100 miles away - curvature of the earth if nothing else. The mileage ratings on antennas is mostly marketspeak.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

RBA said:


> What is the condition of your equipment if it is only 4 years old it may still be good.? I tried your TV Fool at 20 feet it didn't look like you need a 50 ft. mast. You also don't need a rotor your 2 primary broadcast locations are opposite each other so one location will probably get all your networks.


In the 4 years that you had your antenna up the industry has changed. Many of the products you have are no longer available. The industry has shrunk and broadcasters are changing their broadcast standards.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

scooper said:


> You'll need alot taller than 50 feet to get stations 100 miles away - curvature of the earth if nothing else. The mileage ratings on antennas is mostly marketspeak.


An honest range for your TV antenna is a maximum of 70-80 miles and that might not be 100% solid reception.


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

John Womack said:


> Dear antennae people:
> I am also considering putting a CB antennae on the very tippy top of the pole for my old truck CB.(A very expensive 10 meter 100 Watt radio that got very little use.)


IMO, you'll want to get a high pass filter for your TV antenna and a low pass filter for the CB antenna.
With the transmitter power and close proximity to the TV antenna, you risk blowing the front end of your tv(s) without the filters.


----------

